# Swine flu is everywhere



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2009)

H1N1 (Swine Flu) really  _ is _ effecting everyone


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

I love it Tam :rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2009)

white page said:


> I love it Tam :rofl:



Poor Piglette :teehee:

I wonder what happens now with the Three Little Pigs too!   :lol:


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

All their houses get blasted up.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2009)

white page said:


> All their houses get blasted up.



The Big Bad Wolf probably gets them then.  :teehee:


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

Yummy Yummy !


----------



## Fiver (Nov 1, 2009)

Obviously, it's far reaching. Why, I can remember when White Page was a doppelganger for the Swedish Chef. Now look at her.


*Bork! Bork! Bork!*


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

Fiver said:


> Obviously, it's far reaching. Why, I can remember when White Page was a doppelganger for the Swedish Chef. Now look at her.
> 
> 
> *Bork! Bork! Bork!*


:clap::funny:  I knew I was risking it big time, if I showed my true face around here.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2009)

Fiver said:


> I can remember when White Page was a doppelganger for the Swedish Chef.



We don't have doppelgangers in Canada any more since the formation of the crack anti-gang squads.


----------

